# any advice on catching spadefish?



## excoastie (Nov 15, 2007)

Went out sunday nite to three mile to hook some reds and put a few whitetrout in the cooler, did good with 6 reds caught all over 30" and a dozen or so trout. what i couldn't figure out though was what to catch the spade fish that were almost thick enough to walk across at times. Any advice would be much appreciated. Oh yeah and my brother almost pissed himself when he saw a 9' shark swim right under the boat, but not near as funny as when the porpise came up about 20' feet off the stern! he was still thinking shark you should have heard him freak out!!

thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I know they eat jellyfish, so if you could find a way to get a jelly ball on your hook you might be in business! I foul hooked one last year on accident with a cobia jig and he fought like a devil! Good luck hooking one in the mouth.


----------



## excoastie (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the help that seems to be the way they catch em on the atlantic coast i'm guessin there jellys are a little tougher over there might try using a fine mesh like they use for slamon fishing with egg sacks loaded with a jelly who knows certainly can't catch any fewer then last time!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

It is not very sporting but if they are as thick as you say you could snatch them with a weighted treble hook. When the bridge was open to car traffic and walkons a lot of people targeted them with small stout hooks {#6 or#8 short shank live bait hooks}and tiny pieces of shrimp. They are really strong fighters. I have snatched them in the gulf and a big spadefish will really give you fits. It seems to me that fresh bay squid cut into small strips would be a good bait. It would somewhat resemble a piece of jellyfish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

They are great fun to catch (and great eating too!). Way I catch them is a sabiki rig (the one with the little colred fish scale on each hook), with a small piece of squid tentacle put on each hook. SOmetimes youll get 2 at a time, what a fight!


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Spadefish have extremely good eyesight. I catch them using straight 10lb mono to a small (#2) hook with FRESH, PEELED shrimp. It HAS to be peeled, I can't get them to touch it otherwise. A small piece of bait, enough to hide the hook, is sufficient. It's alot like freelining bread for bluegill. When you hook one... Hang on, those fish can PULL!!!



I've heard of people having limited success using clams, but never tried it myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught some last summer on cut pieces of gulp shrimp. And they did fight hard. Would not hit live shrimp, drop the gulp in and they would attack it.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

I catch them with clams. Looks like jellyfish and a small #1hook. They are finicky eaters.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I caught one a few years ago in the Perdido Pass on squid. It was one of the first fish i caught after i moved here.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught all mine with Billers and JBLs, they don't fight nearly as hard with a SS shaft through the side of their head.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

By a spear gun and free dive down 10ft and shoot them until you are tired. They may be able to see line but dont mind divers very much. I have shot two at time many times. Easiest way I know.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

_I pokeda coupleout of the way on my first spearfishing dive. (The one where Claydohgot him out of the wheel house for me.:clap I did have technical problems though.)Spadeswere thick! I didnt know they were good eating. What do they taste like if they eatjellyfishes, grape or stawberry?_


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa, grapes or strawberrys...

Like josh and heeler said....easiest to spear em. I have shot 2 at a time also. They LOVE divers.


----------

